# insurance for second car???



## xspeedstarx (Sep 6, 2003)

is there anyone here who has their skyline / skylines on a classic`s policy or does anyone know who does good rates for a second car. Have been getting lottery number quotes for a second car which is only going to do about 250 miles a year( for a few shows in the summer etc.).
any help would be great.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Classic is your best hope or try Provident as they do a 2nd car scheme that gives you a NCD of 3 to 6 years based on current NCD.


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

im after the same type of insurance myself -second car etc
any more help appreciated


----------



## Tony G (Jun 2, 2003)

Swinton did me a second car policy even though i'm not with them with the GTR and took 7 yrs ncb into consideration. Went from £280 to £160 on suzuki swift. Worth a call.


----------

